
Twitter Sentiment Analysis Using Deep Learning - Faizann20
http://www.deepytics.com/twitter-sentiment-analysis-convolutional-neural-networks/
======
PaulHoule
This would be a good case for early stopping. Rather than assuming 10 epochs
is the way to go, this gives you a rational way to choose the number of
epochs, which in turn sets you up to look the hyperparameters.

